# Herping in Young,NSW



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I have been dying to get out and do some proper Herping but I started on my Nan's Farm. Here is just a few of the reptiles that I have found. I have found Bearded Dragons (babies and adults) and a large range of skinks (Blueys and many un-id'd) . There is also a gecko species that Is very prominent there but I have my theories but would love an ID. I did find something that I have never before seen in the 16 years I have been going to Young and that is this giant amphibian ( at first I thought it was a Toad but looks like a Frog)

This is my first time and I apologise if the photos are not awesome but hey I had fun 

(P.s I have a lot of invert pictures that I have uploaded to another Forum but if you guys want I will gladly upload them here or direct you to them)

Cheers Zac


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice mate 

dont geckos feel sooo nice


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is 2 more.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 11, 2010)

They do feel nice, But honestly that MASSIVE Amphibian was a new touch sensation  I had to run and wash my hands before I picked it up haha. But I want to know if it was a Toad or Frog. With poor phone light I thought it was a Toad but then its eyes made me think Frog.. Hmm I probably sound very stupid right now  haha


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 11, 2010)

definitely a frog mate  

beautiful gex!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 11, 2010)

Thought so  Yeah there is a LARGE amount of them and you often find them near the house because of the sheer amount of moths that come to the bright light haha. But as you can see there is a variation in their colours. I'll try to find the picture of the baby that was near a few large spiders haha.

I also found this gecko with large lumps on its neck. Have my theories but want to know if that means this little gecko is a big boy? or something else. I also liked this picture to show the GIANT moth dwarfing the frog haha. They were flying straight into the window

P.s Do you guys know what species that large frog is ?


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 11, 2010)

The frog is a pobblebonk (Limnodynastes dumerili) and the gex are marbled geckos (Christinus marmoratus) I think.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow thank you ! Never ever heard of a Pobblebonk and I have never seen one before.


----------



## Ships (Apr 11, 2010)

Usually see lots of pobblebonk's at night after rain in summer, I used to live at Gundagai saw lots there


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh, Yeah thats the 1st one I saw really exciting.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 12, 2010)

As stated above, the first frog is a pobblebonk (giant banjo frog). We get some big ones around here after it rains.
I found a large albino one while out working one night.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow that would of been a good find  Does anyone know why the geckos are almost white at night and grey during the day ?


----------



## eipper (Apr 12, 2010)

The large frog is Limnodynastes interioris, contact NPWS about this sighting as they are threatened.

The smaller frogs are Litoria peronii

The geckos are Christinus marmoratus

The skink is Morethia boulengeri

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you serious ? I didn't realise that it was a threatened species.


----------



## eipper (Apr 12, 2010)

yes they are threatened....

Cheers,
Scott


----------

